# Lost, am i right to feel this way?



## LJAO (Feb 9, 2012)

My husband and I have been married for 5 years. About 2.5 yrs ago when I was pregnant I found out he was being unfaithful (started with emails, phone calls then meeting up when he travelled for work) I decided to stay for my Son's sake.
Shortly after that I find out he has a severe prescription drug problem, I helped him with detoxing a couple of times. During this time a few arguments arrose and he became a little physical (pushing me and throwing me and slamming my head on the counter) We have been getting on a lot better untill recently, I found a memory stick with files on it. Files of different women, one even of me. I was heartbroken again and to top it all off he is lying about pills again and is back on them.
Am I wrong for wanting to leave? I'm so exhausted with trying, just to have it thrown in my face. Do I keep trying or leave to protect me and my Son?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sadinsalem (Jan 12, 2012)

leave... the sooner the better for the sake of you and your baby


----------



## hisfac (Feb 10, 2012)

LJAO said:


> he became a little physical (pushing me and throwing me and slamming my head on the counter)


Slamming your head on the counter would probably not be considered by most to be "a little physical". 



LJAO said:


> I found a memory stick with files on it. Files of different women, one even of me.


Well, at least you were on there too!

Sorry just trying to find something a bit lighter to give you a smile.


----------

